# Ferrari 599 GTB Rosso Corsa 322( 2007)



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys ,

This Ferrari was booked in for a full detail and paint correction detail over a period of three days 
And you guessed it, it belongs to the same owner of the Cooper s and BMW X6 M .

This car was purchased recently from a well established Ferrari dealer here in Melbourne , one day I got a call from my client and he told me that he had purchased this Ferrari 599 GTB but wasn't very happy with the pre-delivery which they did on the car .

Now a car costing $ 800.000 plus when new was presented to my client very poorly indeed , granted the car is five years old as we all know dealers are not know to do good jobs and this car was no exception .

The usual wash procedures were done , foam , wheels , arches, engine bay, door jambs , ( shuts) car dried and clayed . Two IPA wipe downs to remove any existing paint sealants or waxes which were applied by the dealer during pre delivery .

This is how the paint looked like before any paint correction was done complements of Ferrari dealer :wall:









And after M105 Flex Rotary and Flex DA ( M205)









Before 









After









Paint readings were taken ( higher readings in this area indicated a repaint job ! Ferrari does have high readings but not this high 

















( that's more like it )

Bottom lip of bumper bar before










And after









Before









After









Rear bumper bar before









After









Before









After









Before









After









Before









After









599 GTB engine bay ( was very clean ) so no major work needed doing just a wipe down with some 303 Aerospace Protectant to spruce it up a bit .

Interior detailed ( just after shots ) no time to take before's 



























LSP used, Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant and then sprayed three coats of Optimum Istant Detailer and Gloss Enhancer to give it even more gloss Z8 on Steroids

Final results after three days work and some thirty hours spent on the car please enjoy the following photos !


















































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for reading my write up I hope you have enjoyed it as much as I loved working on this super car ! As usual , please feel free to comment and give feedback it's always very much appreciated .

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Top job Mario!


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

What a car:argie: Thanks for the many pictures, it was an enjoy to read this thread while having morning coffee. Absolutely top job:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice buddy, niiiiice


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

As usual, top work Mario 

Did you finally buy a lightweight LED flood light or just keeping the 20Kg one for mobile work ?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks amazing..


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great job Mario, so much sharper now:thumb: Did you find it hard working in a tighter space than usual?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing Job in one of my fav Ferrari :thumb:

The red turned really deep :thumb:


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm just about to migrate to AU, just to learn from you haha

Fantastic job Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Faysal said:


> Top job Mario!


*Thanks Faysal,

Loved working on this beast and see the transformation take place priceless :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Deep blue said:


> What a car:argie: Thanks for the many pictures, it was an enjoy to read this thread while having morning coffee. Absolutely top job:thumb:



Thanks Deep Blue ,

I'm glad you liked my work and write up :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice buddy, niiiiice


*Thanks Jessie , I finally got to detail a 599 GTB :thumb:

Mario :*)


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AcN said:


> As usual, top work Mario
> 
> Did you finally buy a lightweight LED flood light or just keeping the 20Kg one for mobile work ?


*
Thanks buddy 

Yes, I did buy a lightweight LED Flood Light it looks the same only smaller and instead of four led's it has two . And 50 watt not 92 watt like the big beast 4500 lumens instead of 7200 lumens !

It doesn't weight 20 Kg only 10kg thank goodness for that .

I have several portable rechargeable LED SPOT LIGHTS which I use to check after all polishing is done that gives me 100% accuracy well almost 

Mario  *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great work there mate.


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Lovely job Mario!
You sad on both jobs, X6M and 599GTB, that you've applied Optimum Instant Detailer and Gloss Enhancer, this is better that Zaino Z8(Z8 on steroids!!)...or my undertanding is not corect?!
Thank you!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Lovelyyy


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> *
> Thanks buddy
> 
> Yes, I did buy a lightweight LED Flood Light it looks the same only smaller and instead of four led's it has two . And 50 watt not 92 watt like the big beast 4500 lumens instead of 7200 lumens !
> ...


4500 lumens is still a hell lot !!! Glad you found yourself some lighter LED flood lights


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Great job Mario, so much sharper now:thumb: Did you find it hard working in a tighter space than usual?


*Thanks Nick:thumb:

Yes , I agree much sharper with a little help from Optimum Gloss Enhancer !
I did find it hard working in this tight garage being used to working at my detailing shop with room to spare it kind of makes things hard for you .

But you adapt to which place you work on site at the time .

Nothing will replace a detailing shop were you have a controlled environment with plenty of room to move around the car without having to worry about damaging it .

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Amazing Job in one of my fav Ferrari :thumb:
> 
> The red turned really deep :thumb:


*
Thanks Rui, this is one of my favourite Ferrari's as well :thumb:

Yes , it did and it looks even deeper in the flesh 

The sound of this car is like heaven :argie: Enzo's engine :driver:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

wish wash said:


> Lovelyyy


Thanks mate, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DAREM said:


> Lovely job Mario!
> You sad on both jobs, X6M and 599GTB, that you've applied Optimum Instant Detailer and Gloss Enhancer, this is better that Zaino Z8(Z8 on steroids!!)...or my undertanding is not corect?!
> Thank you!


*Thanks Darem !

I am sad in the X6M thread because I couldn't take outside shots because it was raining those two days that I was detailing this car !

With the Ferrari 599 GTB is because I forgot to take photos of the before work of the interior detail.

Does that make sense ?

Mario *


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry, now i've seen that i had a typing mistake *said* instead of *sad*.
The reason I asked is a comparisson between Optimum IDGE and Z8. You said that Optimum IDGE is like Z8 on steroids? Is that better than Z8?!
Thank you!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DAREM said:


> Sorry, now i've seen that i had a typing mistake *said* instead of *sad*.
> The reason I asked is a comparisson between Optimum IDGE and Z8. You said that Optimum IDGE is like Z8 on steroids? Is that better than Z8?!
> Thank you!


"

*Hi Darem,*

*The Optimum Instant Detailer & Gloss Enhancer is an excellent product in the same category as the Zaino Z8 more concentrated especially if you buy the bulk container you can mix it with water and it will do a lot of cars compared to Zaino Z8 which is an excellent product but very expensive .

IMHO I would choose the Optimum Instant Detailer and Gloss Enhancer any time :thumb: Cost wise it's definitively more cost effective especially when you are running a business like I am .

I hope that helps :thumb:

Mario *[/B][/COLOR]


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Great work Mario


*Thanks Prokopas , always nice to hear your comments mate :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

sicko said:


> I'm just about to migrate to AU, just to learn from you haha
> 
> Fantastic job Mario


*

Any time Ziga any time :thumb:

Thanks again !

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thanks guys for your kind comments and feedback always appreciated :thumb:*

*Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice Mario!

Tell me if you ever want to come to Darwin for a holiday, I got a brand new ISF you can give the 'Eurogloss' treatment to!


----------



## bimmersean (Oct 31, 2009)

Beautiful work as always Mario..The pictures look great, especially the close up shots of the rear end..Top notch..

Sean


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Top work as always Mario .I have all the range of gloss it agreed with you that the gloss it gd is superb but i think is expensive to.I dare to say that is the best gd out there..


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Very nice Mario!
> 
> Tell me if you ever want to come to Darwin for a holiday, I got a brand new ISF you can give the 'Eurogloss' treatment to!


*Thanks Matt :thumb:

Lexus have great paint finishes and fit and finish congrats on your new car :thumb:

Let me know when you want me come up there 

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

bimmersean said:


> Beautiful work as always Mario..The pictures look great, especially the close up shots of the rear end..Top notch..
> 
> Sean


*
Thanks Sean , always appreciate your comments :thumb:

Yes , I loved those pics myself !

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

spiros said:


> Top work as always Mario .I have all the range of gloss it agreed with you that the gloss it gd is superb but i think is expensive to.I dare to say that is the best gd out there..


*Thanks Spiros ,

Much appreciated mate :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

brilliant!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Keith_sir said:


> brilliant!


*Thanks Keith :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great results Mario :thumb:*
*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

mike swell said:


> Great results Mario :thumb:*
> *


*Thanks Mike , always appreciate your kind comments and feedback :thumb:

Just got back from Italy after a two week break long needed after 16 years in this business so back into the detailing swing after I recover from my jet lag 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks Spiros ,
> 
> Much appreciated mate :thumb:
> 
> Mario *


*
Spiros, I have never used Gloss It polishes mate 

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello Mario?

Woeful prep by the dealer!

The Ferrari looks great in the afters. Nice work as usual!:thumb:

John.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning motor and great work , thanks for sharing


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Hello Mario?
> 
> Woeful prep by the dealer!
> 
> ...


*Hello John :wave:

Yes , we all know how dealers polish cars :wall:

Thanks again John , for your feedback and kind comments :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Stunning motor and great work , thanks for sharing


*Thanks Derek,

It is a stunning car one of my favourite Ferrari's , you are very welcome :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job you did there! :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nanolex said:


> Outstanding job you did there! :thumb:


*Thanks Florian, much appreciated :thumb:

Mario*


----------

